# Any tips on riding a full rocker? Say Arbor Cadence?



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Wait, why did you go with a full rocker board? Didn't you have something else before this that wasn't rocker??


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Rogue said:


> Wait, why did you go with a full rocker board? Didn't you have something else before this that wasn't rocker??


lol~~ you got me~~ yeah, when I talked to jae via private msgs about this, he gave some nice feedbacks, but also suggested me posting a thread to get more feedbacks and I did mention to him that I worry after my last post many might suggest stick to one board for longer is the way to go, changing boards too often might just get one's self confused... then I'll have to justify that first. but jae says nah, many probably own 20 boards here, and none would care or even know, but then you caught me right there. :grin:

Well, my stiff Rossi Diva went really well, and taught me the importance and amazing things change could bring... thus I can't help but to have a taste of another extreme... and besides Cadence has great review and graphics and also more leaning towards what I want to be (butter around all mountain).

Also to my own defence... :crying:Rossi Diva is under quality problems with cracked topsheet across the width of the board where binding sits, and it's back on it's way to the dealer for inspection and response as what could be done... so much missing it considering how beautifully it rides. 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/217441-help-please-cracked-topsheet-common-quality.html

With that gone, while keeping on my flat rocker (my first and go to board) to learn new tricks, I was hoping to have great fun and enjoyment on Cadence which turns out to be a problem so far... maybe all it needs is time as what happend with the Diva... but I don't know, this surely don't feel comfortable or enjoyable at all. the ease of presses and ground level spins aren't that prominent, let's say just marginally better than my flat rocker (Ride Compact). But then it simply can't hold the edge and can't turn properly, so don't see the points. If I did start with Diva then yes, maybe I'd appreciate it much more of it's soft flex to do presses, however, compared to my flat rocker? Don't see much worthwhile benefits at all, yet on the other hand the downside is simply too bad.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Ohhh ok that's what I thought, I remember reading that, I just wanted to be sure. 

People who own that many decks have been riding a long time for the record or are just seriously addicted and can't stop buying snowboards. 

It's fun to try new decks for sure and see what you like, but it really is hard to know in the beginning until you really get a feel for snowboarding, ime. 

I won't be able to explain the nuances of rocker vs camber (or the variations) and really answer your question, but those are definitely different decks. Do you want a freestyle snowboard or an all mountain? Full rocker is fun for awhile but then you realize you need something with at least a little camber in it unless maybe you're freestyling all over the place. I still take out my GNU Pickle which is full rocker and play around on it for slushy days, practice 180s or presses (which I suck at still) but for a daily driver you may want something with a camber/rocker mix. Like the Diva you had.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Rogue said:


> for a daily driver you may want something with a camber/rocker mix. Like the Diva you had.


:crying:we're having new snow, almost 1m, temperature dropped a lot, so looking forward to an epic day with thick and hard packed snow on the mountain starting probably from tomorrow with the weather calms down a bit. But then no longer have the Diva... so sad. It would be perfect to explore on it. Now have to make do with my flat rocker and hopefully work out something with this full rocker.



Rogue said:


> People who own that many decks have been riding a long time for the record or *are just seriously addicted and can't stop buying snowboards.*


:facepalm1: the latter sounds more like where I am headed... damn! 3rd season snowboarding, the first 2 was as a weekend warrior, made around 15 days in total over 2 seasons on occasional weekends... getting more into it this season, so far made around 25 days already for the season, but nah, no good at it, and progressing really slow, still can't carve, with a few lame ollies and presses and spins. But enjoying it more and more. That's what I'd call true love. No matter how much you suck at it, you simply can't stop doing it and having fun. :grin:



Rogue said:


> those are definitely different decks. Do you want a freestyle snowboard or an all mountain? Full rocker is fun for awhile but then you realize you need something with at least a little camber in it unless maybe you're freestyling all over the place.


That's annoying, because right now to me, it's no fun at all.

That's the tricky part, I always thought all I want is buttering around the whole mountain... but carving, dynamic riding, exploring the mountain and being able to perform under any condition and any terrian seems really appealing too. But well, still want to be able to butter around the whole mountain. Only thing I'm sure about is, park is not my thing, no rails, no boxes, no huge jumps, nah nah nah~~~

And I did make a good start by choosing a flat rocker (all mountain freestyle) board. Then Rossi Diva stiff board brought in a new perspective, I simply loved it and kinda of addicted to it, however, a good addition instead of replacement for what I have. I was and been hoping the full rocker Cadence would introduce something more fun and playful to butter around the whole mountain (although categorized as freestyle park board, but reviews say it does much more than that, and performs well all mountain under various terrians with added edge hold), but so far it's not. Only took it out on green run, yet already felt like I can't do proper turns, thus not comfortable to take it to anywhere steeper, if I have to go black, off piste, all mountain, so far I'd still reach for the flat rocker considering the Diva is gone. 
However with people saying it's perfectly doable on Cadence for all mountain, I'm hoping and keen to figure it out and have some fun on it.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I've read it on here before and I completely agree, buttering is going to be more technique than the deck. Obviously there are snowboards which are easier to butter than others, but if you have the technique and practice, you won't need a full rocker for it. This is coming from someone who tries to butter or do presses on my crc deck and rocker deck and both ways I suck at it lol. 

What will you spend more time doing? Exploring, carving, dynamic riding or buttering? There is some truth in getting to know one snowboard before adding in others. 

Don't beat yourself up over where you're riding level is at, it really takes a long time to progress, especially if you ride solo. It's super frustrating and you see where you want to be and you aren't there yet, but the cool thing about snowboarding is the more you do it the better you get. Keep loving it, pushing yourself, having fun and you'll get there. 

Rocker will have more chatter and feel less stable but you can totally kill it on that deck. My first snowboard I bought (first I learned on full camber) was a full rocker GNU Pickle that I used as my all mountain. It will be a looser ride, but totally can still have fun on it and do those things you're wanting to do. Maybe the Rossi will get warrantied, you can get it back and then you'll have two decks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The short answer is that rocker just might not be for you. I have ridden the brother to the Cadence, in too small a size too, everywhere on the mountain in below zero snow conditions. You ride full rocker different than camber and a little different than flat. Arbors System Rocker is easily the best full rocker out there, but even that doesn't mean it's best for everyone. Keep your weight centered and steer the board at your feet. Use the Griptech. If that just isn't working for you get something soft and cambered or flat like a Burton Talent Scout or Niche Minx.

On a side note with your Diva, I would warn you not to get your hopes up as that, whether you over-flexed it or not, looks like a classic snap and it sits right on one of the two most common core snap spots: right outside the binding. If your shop gets it covered, be super grateful to them and Rossi.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Rogue said:


> buttering is going to be more technique than the deck. Obviously there are snowboards which are easier to butter than others, but if you have the technique and practice, you won't need a full rocker for it.


That's what I thought so too... but after trying tail presses on Rossi Diva... it certainly take much much more work, I think I wasn't even able to lift it up the ground to a visible level. lol~~~ em~~ I know, full rocker is not the answer to it all, but... got so much into that "fun and playful" quote... when got Diva, that was for the "excellent edge hold and incredibly stable"... which I actually felt it and appreciate it so much after riding it. so hoping Cadence would bring that wow factor too... 




Rogue said:


> What will you spend more time doing? Exploring, carving, dynamic riding or buttering?


Hard to say, I guess I have to improvise most of the time under the changeable conditions in NZ, do whatever the snow and weather conditions allow. Buttering is my first and ever goal, so definitely want to nail that, but with the alpine sking condition here, butter around whole mountain might not be feasible, so as much as I can. Dynamic riding and carving I'd say are must, anyways, they're in the way of progession no matter what I'd be doing. Add on it, Euro carve is a lot of fun, want to nail that down too. Exploring... maybe not too much since I'm always on one mountain only, probably won't be that much to explore after a while. But off piste? Love it and love to be able to manage it too. Greedy huh~~ :grin:



Rogue said:


> Don't beat yourself up over where you're riding level is at, it really takes a long time to progress, especially if you ride solo. It's super frustrating and you see where you want to be and you aren't there yet, but the cool thing about snowboarding is the more you do it the better you get. Keep loving it, pushing yourself, having fun and you'll get there.


It's definitely frustrating when you see where you want to be and not getting there not even visiblily closer. Baby steps. But all good, yeah, still loving it, and still having fun, I think it's enough to keep me going. 



Rogue said:


> Rocker will have more chatter and feel less stable but you can totally kill it on that deck. My first snowboard was a full rocker GNU Pickle that I used as my all mountain. It will be a looser ride, but totally can still have fun on it and do those things you're wanting to do. Maybe the Rossi will get warrantied, you can get it back and then you'll have two decks.


em, that's what I had with my flat rocker, and reason to go for Diva, which proved it totally worthwhile, Diva certainly don't chatter and is incredibly stable... But I didn't expect the full rocker to be that much worse than my flat rocker, after all it claims to have better edge grip due to the grip edge technology... But good to know that full rocker is totally doable for all mountain. So did you have the same problem when started with your full rocker? Not holding an edge hence not turning properly? How did you go about it, and what helped it?

Rossi... well, I suspect it's the last sight of it for the season... in NZ we have such small range of products and they hardly ever restock after selling out. And to my knowledge that was the last Rossi in that size around the country, and I don't think they'll get one for me from overseas... best I can get probablly is a refund which is sad... So much wanting to ride it again.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Nivek said:


> The short answer is that rocker just might not be for you.


That could be... but when I tried the Rossi Diva the first day (much stiffer than my first and only board at the time), some suggested the same thing, and I suspected it too, however after working out how to ride it, it's simply amazing... so I can't just yet give up on this as there is a possiblity that it will turn out wonderfully when I figure out how to handle it. 



Nivek said:


> I have ridden the brother to the Cadence, in too small a size too, everywhere on the mountain in below zero snow conditions. You ride full rocker different than camber and a little different than flat. Arbors System Rocker is easily the best full rocker out there, but even that doesn't mean it's best for everyone. Keep your weight centered and steer the board at your feet. Use the Griptech. If that just isn't working for you get something soft and cambered or flat like a Burton Talent Scout or Niche Minx.


Good to know, that's why I got it! Full rocker is just not for all mountain, but according to reviews the Arbor Cadence managed to overcome it with minimal compromises. I think I'm steering under foot since it's the same thing with my flat rocker (Ride Compact), the trouble is I can't engage the edge properly, lost track of the other half or 3/4 of the edge and it just doesn't want to follow the lead. Also the grip I get right under the foot which causes me to trip over, I suspect it has something to do with the grip edge tech? Any tips on how to overcome it?
won't need another flat camber/rocker, my Ride Compact is good enough in that category, only trouble with it is chatter at higher speed and steeper terrian in which Rossi Diva is the one to compensate not another soft board, or flat rocker.



Nivek said:


> On a side note with your Diva, I would warn you not to get your hopes up as that, whether you over-flexed it or not, looks like a classic snap and it sits right on one of the two most common core snap spots: right outside the binding. If your shop gets it covered, be super grateful to them and Rossi.


em~~ I have the impression too that I won't see it again this season... limited stock and supply in NZ and that's the last in the country means, it might just be the end of the story...
But not sure why I have to be super grateful if Rossi covers for it, it certainly appears to be a quality issue. Considering 5 days of normal riding, no jumps, and I'm not an aggressive rider at all and not particularly heavy (62kg), with handful of presses and ollies which I can't even get it visibly lifting off the ground, thus had to go back to my old board for practice... if the board would snap that easily whom would be comfortable riding it? Quality just sucks that way isn't it? So, really not sure what you mean there.

Edit: PS, it's not outside the binding, actually right next to the inside of the front binding I think...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmmm... I got a small soft full rocker recently (Volkl Savvy) and the impression was quite contrary. I remember doing some initial test tuns to get a feel for the edge and smiled by myself how almost impossible it was to catch an edge even if doing transition very sluggishly. But... I've been riding many years, my body "knows" what's to do in general, so I've only to concentrate on the specific traits of that new deck. It will be the same for you once you've spent enough time on slopes. Rome wasn't built in a day... 

That edge catching stuff is comparable to drivin cars with manual gearbox. The first few hours, you sweat n concentrate n never get the timing right n kill the motor alla time. Once you get the timing for your Corolla, you'll probably kill the next car some times if you swap to a different model. Fast forward many hours of driving and it's a complete non brainer to drive whatever model, be it a super tame motor or a delicate sports car, "non brainer" because you don't have to conciously _think_ of the movements, it's in your muscle memory, you intuitively know the timing. 

Now... you've been riding 15 days in total spread over 3 years... you're still a noob, don't expect too much. Your body didn't have time yet to build up muscle memory to intuitively move correctly. Now you swapped from one profile you were used to to a totally different one. I'm pretty sure that your tripping is a timing and balance issue. You probably try to turn the exact same way as before, but this is a different deck and may need a slightly different weight shift/movement flow, and when the deck doesn't react as you're used to I could imagine that some counter rotation or off balance ruddering comes into play which then forces the tripping. Plus you say that you've only been on green runs with it yet. Well... actually, flat firm runs are a very common ground to catch edges, since one is sooo slow, one cannot do a turn with proper dynamic and instead of doing a smove continued transition, one bungles n reels n rudders, off balance n off timing, inferring edgy movements to the edge, so the edge has no chance to properly glide through a transition and catches.

It may not be what you want to hear (cos things like "change this n that, buy different gear" sounds like an easy solution), but IMO you just lack time on slopes. Don't change variables alla time. You rob yourself the possibility to adapt. Get that deck to non-green runs and learn to ride it, get lessons to erase counter rotaton, off balance, sitting in backseat, ruddering. Give your body the time n repetition to build up muscle memory. At some point it will click and become natural.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey neni, how good to see you again! Thanks for the great helps re my other board! 
Interesting~~ that's actually what I thought about full rocker as well, but when on it, felt weired that I'm catching edges... if I've been washing out all the time, I'd felt normal and expected and hence won't be having this post. But feeling completely the opposite is just strange... could it be the Griptech (wavy sidecuts for added contact points)? Or any possible causes for such a weired and odd experience?

Well, actually 40 days in total now. 15 days were for the past 2 seasons, and this season, managed 25 days already and pushing for more.  40 days would be a good amount isn't it? I don't know, feel like I am progressing slow, still can't carve, with a few lame ollies, presses and ground level spins... frustrating yes, but not bothering me too much considering how much fun I am having. Though still be interested to know the opinions of experienced and knowledgeable people on this, so I know if my slow progression is normal or not, and if there are things I could work on to get over it, or patience and time is all I need. Unfortunately whenever asking this with my instructor, all I get is "nah, don't think too much. what do you mean? stop criticizing your own riding!" lol~~ he might just trying to be positive for me, but honestly, I'm just inquisitive and analytical by nature, critical thinking is what I do. Honest opinion would be much appreciated so I have a fair understanding of how am I doing and where I am at. Facts despite how harsh it is won't just break me, instead it might help me to evaluate the situation better and work towards a solution. But no, given up on trying with my instructor... too kind and too nice maybe?  

You're absolutely right, time might just be what I need, I hope... as what happened with the Rossi Diva, it turned out great... So although not enjoying the banana so far, but still have hopes, and wish to see that wow factor kicks in as Diva did. 
When it happens, it's surely amazing... sad I no longer have the Diva anymore.

Re the gear talk, nah, it's actually what I like to hear and what I believe to be true in many things. Technique is always more important than grand gears. A maestro would work wonders with most basic equipments, and a newbie would suck even using the best ever gear on the planet. But I'm just so taken by the wonders change could bring after riding the Diva, so while still learning and progressing on my first and go to deck (Ride Compact), can't help to get things in extremes to try out and see the whole picture from another perspective. 

To be honest, all the 3 boards (so far only 2, since Diva is back to the dealer for quality issues) I have are not replacing each other, instead, they're all going for different areas. I am not looking for the ultimate board/setup since there won't be one, but change in riding. Can't remember who said that, but it's a good quote "you have to be uncomfortable first to push your comfort zone further, if you're too comfortable, then you're not progressing nor learning new things".

Thanks for the good advice, I'll add that onto the list "take it out on black runs". 
I suppose I took it out on green was because that was the only thing open at the time, also learning butters, so back on green again.  
Got a list of the things I'm gonna to try with it, hopefully it will work out soon. However having a feeling it won't be as easy as the Diva. After all, I think the main thing I had to tackle with the Diva is simply getting over my own fear of speed and aggressiveness with a stiff board. When a board could lock in and hold edges well, it always feels so much safer and rest assured. However, not been able to hold the edge is like driving a car with no airbags and proper brakes. Have to go extremely slow and flat based, else might be looking into major face plant as a new stopping technique. lol~~


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Like neni said life just gets easier when you ride more. Progression comes with time, equipment just helps nudge you along the way but the 90% to 95% of the journey is reliant on how much effort and practice you put into it. At the most basic level when you are a competent rider you can ride just about anything, it's the advanced areas of snowboarding where certain things just work better than others, which is why neni rides the decks she rides in Alaska. Ride more and push yourself it will just click one day. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I was going to write all this crap about my past experiences with having trouble riding a certain style of board...


tl;dr: I got over them and eventually learned each board that was giving me trouble either very quickly or very very slowly. I ride them all differently, but the basics are the same. try to move with fluidity.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anais said:


> Well, actually 40 days in total now. 15 days were for the past 2 seasons, and this season, managed 25 days already and pushing for more.  40 days would be a good amount isn't it? I don't know, *feel like I am progressing slow, still can't carve*, with a few lame ollies, presses and ground level spins...


Lol, I was only able to properly carve after abt 300 days :laugh: _that's _slow progression. After 40d? That's just _normal_.
(Well, according to the SO, I still don't carve well :laugh



Anais said:


> However, not been able to hold the edge is like driving a car with no airbags and proper brakes. Have to go extremely slow and flat based, else might be looking into major face plant as a new stopping technique. lol~~


Actually, going slow AND flatbased is a recipe to catch edges... requires very well balance and edge control. Try to do the exact opposite. Always ride on one edge. 

The "not hold an edge" part however sounds as if you overpush the edge. It's a tiny board, i.e. short edge. For comparison: I'm ~115lb and was used to ride boards ~158. I.e. no matter how much muscle I put into a turn, the edges did hold. When getting that li'l 147 Volkl, I had to massively reduce the force I put on the edge, otherwise it'd slip as well. (BTW, also the sizing down from 158 to 154, or 156 to 152, respectively, of the same model of boards is recognizable; every sizing down results in more lb per in edge... I had to adapt to how much force the edge can hold for each edge lengh change). Plus, conditions are not always the same. Some days the snow grips better than others. 

And there's the tilt... tilt the edge more and it'll grip better. To get more tilt you've to ride at a certain speed and dynamic. You cannot decently tilt an edge going slow, it's against physics. I sometimes have this problem when carving on icy slopes... just cos it's icy, I get more timid, with the result that edge won't hold and I slip. Because I don't ride determined enough, I don't push and tilt and land on my belly, get angry at myself, ride with more determination and voilà, edge will hold on the same icy slope .


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks, will do that. 
Considering how much fun I am having, it won't be difficult to keep doing it, the question is how often I can get to do it. But definitely will keep at it and see if one day it could all click in.  

Despite how much I agree with you on the part of technique, however I have to say... new toys are fun to play with as well hence new boards, helps to stimulate the fun part especially when in progression lag... =_=!

But well, maybe not too much fun to start with, however when it clicks in, it's just "wow"! you know~~


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

jae said:


> I was going to write all this crap about my past experiences with having trouble riding a certain style of board...
> 
> tl;dr: I got over them and eventually learned each board that was giving me trouble either very quickly or very very slowly. I ride them all differently, but the basics are the same. try to move with fluidity.


Thanks jae.  hmm fluidity, that sounds the ultimate rhythm... 
I have noticed although I'm bending my knees and ankles quite a bit, but the transition is often sudden instead of gradual and smooth. Also the timing has been a bit off in many situations. And many times I forgot to flex them with rhythms instead just have them locked in... definitely something to work on. Need to be more dynamic and flexible.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

neni said:


> Lol, I was only able to properly carve after abt 300 days :laugh: _that's _slow progression. After 40d? That's just _normal_.


Lol~~ now I see the effort of being nice and trying to make me feel better. Although thankful, but I think we have different standards, mine is apparently lower than yours. Only talking about basic basic carving (leaving a thin track consistently on the snow, on a gentle groomer without disturbance of crowd that sort of thing) :grin:

Also seeing those easily getting quite a few tricks makes me like this :surprise::|
2 * half days on snow, trying to get the presses done nose and tail, and getting a little air to manage the nose rolls and 180s, so far, still only able to do tail presses and switch tail presses around fall line on a gentle slope. Sideways? no no! Nose presses? No no no no! Nose rolls and 180s? Well, let's forget about them. sigh~~
Spin on the ground on the other hand, comes more natural to me since I did turn 360 before able to link turns, and were only comfortable turning 360s than linking turns (something I had to unlearn to learn linking turns), but spin smoothly and unwind with a bit resemblance from the figure skating? Nah, not getting that either.
So 2* half days, only managed lame tail presses and not even able to lock it down, damn! 



neni said:


> Actually, going slow AND flatbased is a recipe to catch edges... requires very well balance and edge control. Try to do the exact opposite. Always ride on one edge.


I probably should clarify, of course not completely flat based that's something I suck at a lot, thus hate boxes! When heading onto an easy box I'd be changing edges at least 2 to 3 times while approaching and can't help it, just more comfortable and natural to be on an edge than flat based. Still can't get over it, thus when seeing boxes always looking the other way. Can't push myself to do it when there is neither the will, the fun nor need for it. :grin:
Anyways, I meant to say I can't hold an edge on the banana, to survive without falling I have to quickly drop the edge angle and use more of the base to glide through the turns. 



neni said:


> The "not hold an edge" part however sounds as if you overpush the edge. It's a tiny board, i.e. short edge. For comparison: I'm ~115lb and was used to ride boards ~158. I.e. no matter how much muscle I put into a turn, the edges did hold. When getting that li'l 147 Volkl, I had to massively reduce the force I put on the edge, otherwise it'd slip as well. (BTW, also the sizing down from 158 to 154, or 156 to 152, respectively, of the same model of boards is recognizable; every sizing down results in more lb per in edge... I had to adapt to how much force the edge can hold for each edge lengh change). Plus, conditions are not always the same. Some days the snow grips better than others.


That's interesting and sounds about right! Will get this down on the list to try: varying the edge pressure and find the sweet spot. 



neni said:


> And there's the tilt... tilt the edge more and it'll grip better. To get more tilt you've to ride at a certain speed and dynamic. You cannot decently tilt an edge going slow, it's against physics. I sometimes have this problem when carving on icy slopes... just cos it's icy, I get more timid, with the result that edge won't hold and I slip. Because I don't ride determined enough, I don't push and tilt and land on my belly, get angry at myself, ride with more determination and voilà, edge will hold on the same icy slope .


em~~ true, I have to make speed my friend... I've realized that and working on it. However so far it only comes naturally with the Rossi Diva although that was the first thing it scared me with... but when I got comfortable riding it, it just felt so natural, due to it's amazing quality of being stable and excellent in holding edges at high speed and hard icy conditions, those things no longer scare me, I actually felt been taken good care of when riding Diva in such conditions. However sadly, that's the board did it's job and worked the magic, still not me because when getting back to my old board, I lost that assurance and won't dare to ride that way nor those terrians. 
Maybe when my techniques improve, there will be one day I'd be comfortable anywhere on any board... so eager to see that day come. :smile:

Well, thank you for all the great help and tips, I think I have myself a nice list to bring on snow now.
Better get some sleep and head to the mountain 1st thing tomorrow, could be epic! 1m snow dump in past few days with weather forecasted to calm down to have the whole mountain open. :grin:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I've ridden a few arbor decks, and they feel closest to standard camber to me compared to other rocker decks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

rgrwilco said:


> I've ridden a few arbor decks, and they feel closest to standard camber to me compared to other rocker decks.


Thanks, good to hear, I guess I might just not like full rocker...

Did take a few advices from helpful people from forum, which works. But lost the confidence and trust in it as my stiff board would. Still feel it does not like to hold an edge properly, rather spins well. Maybe one day when my butter skills improve dramatically, I may have a taste of the "fun and playful" part of a full rocker... but so far, don't feel like it's a good idea for all mountain, and certainly not off piste.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Having ridden a rockered "skate banana" for 1/2 season, it was meh and had a narrow window of sweetness as to terrain/conditions. Thus got rid of it because there were definite drawbacks to our terrain and conditions. However it does teach you to ride from your feet like neni noted.

As to riding...carving took me about 250 days (10 years).

It seems to me you need to find a good all mtn board...specifically crc like a gnu lady's choice which this profile favors pow/soft pack. Or an equivalent rcr which this profile favors harder packed conditions. AND then just mob with the mobsters. Again neni and your instructor alludes to this...you are thinking too much...thinking is too slow. You are at the stage that you need to get out of your head and into your body. Trust your board and trust your body and just ride to keep up with the mobsters...your body knows what to do without you having to think about it. Be the caboose on the train. If you feel like you are going to bail...fight to stay up and going.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

With skill and proper technique you can make just about anything work, but having the right equipment definitely helps. In my opinion, full rocker is pure garbage when there are so many better alternatives (Disclaimer: I've never ridden an Arbor which is generally considered rocker done right). What makes a board good at one thing usually creates some kind of deficiency in another area and the shortcoming of rocker boards is definitely stability and edge control. 

In regards to catching edges...Rocker boards create kind of a pivot point between your feet which makes it easier to slide/revert out of bad positions but if you shift your weight over the downhill edge on any board it's going to catch. My guess is that your edge control is still a work in progress and the rocker may actually cause you to slide into some awkward positions that you don't yet have the skill to adjust for. You will learn to overcome this, but if you're looking for added confidence in carving and edge hold you might want to consider a different board.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Having ridden a rockered "skate banana" for 1/2 season, it was meh and had a narrow window of sweetness as to terrain/conditions. Thus got rid of it because there were definite drawbacks to our terrain and conditions. However it does teach you to ride from your feet like neni noted.


em~~ I have the same feeling right now, maybe have to wait till I'm really good with freestyle to notice it's greatness, so far, nah, full rocker isn't fun at all. Which is out of my surprise, I always thought I'd love full rocker but hate/struggle with stiff more camber profiled boards, but turns out completely the opposite so far...



wrathfuldeity said:


> As to riding...carving took me about 250 days (10 years).


Thank you, either it's true or you guys are just trying to be sweet, lol~~ I get the point, I'll let the time work its magic. :laugh2:



wrathfuldeity said:


> It seems to me you need to find a good all mtn board...specifically crc like a gnu lady's choice


em~~ I'm pretty happy with my Rossi Diva, just a pitty it's gone for quality issues, still waiting for response from the dealer, hopefully it's only one off case... and the replacement will remain for years. I love that board. Rides beautifully and I felt I can trust it a lot and lay hard onto the edges. Unfortunately, can't do that with either my flat rocker (first board ever), and full rocker (my new, not so enjoyable toy...).



wrathfuldeity said:


> you are thinking too much...thinking is too slow. You are at the stage that you need to get out of your head and into your body. Trust your board and trust your body and just ride to keep up with the mobsters...your body knows what to do without you having to think about it. Be the caboose on the train. If you feel like you are going to bail...fight to stay up and going.


:grin: I guess it happends to us timid rider whom are not so atheletic, trying to compensate weaknesses. And I might have studied too much, thus easy to be trapped into that "critical thinking/analysis" thingie.
But you guys are absolutely right, for this sort of thing, you just have to leave it to your body. 
Thanks heaps! Having so much fun with snowboarding, and will keep at it as much and as often as I can. It's funny that I was planning to concentrate on it this season, so I can put it aside for many years to come, and can sit still around my desk and working my day jobs, without being too eager to get on the slope and juggle too much between this hobby and daily life. But then while season is approaching to the end, it's just growing stronger and stronger that this is too much fun to be left like that! Nah! it's not gonna to end with this season. :grin:

I'll let time does it's work and see what I can do next year, if the passion is not diminishing at all. 

Well, looks like it's close to the time for you guys to have your share of the fun on snow, enjoy!


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> With skill and proper technique you can make just about anything work, but having the right equipment definitely helps. In my opinion, full rocker is pure garbage when there are so many better alternatives (Disclaimer: I've never ridden an Arbor which is generally considered rocker done right).


That's true, I guess it's just my last change from soft flat rocker to stiff camber hybrid worked really well, that got me eager to try what amazing changes different types of board could bring into riding. eg. "fun & playful" part of full rocker. But nah, don't feel like it at all, not yet.
And yeah, I did get the baord because of that "Arbor is generally considered rocker done right"... well if it sucks already, can't imagine how horrible other full rockers would be lol~~
But well, maybe I just haven't got it yet, when I know how, where and when to ride it, maybe it will be amazing just as my stiff camber hybrid which did start as a total horror but then turns out to be purely wonderful.



Brewtown said:


> In regards to catching edges...Rocker boards create kind of a pivot point between your feet which makes it easier to slide/revert out of bad positions but if you shift your weight over the downhill edge on any board it's going to catch.


No... for that part I'm quite certain, whenever I'm catching edge, that was the uphill edge. But it was on green runs, might be something to do with it's grip edge tech (added contact points on side cuts) on flatter surfaces, not sure. I did take it up on black runs which turns out to be fine. But no... didn't like it, just lacks the ability to hold an edge to a satisfactory level (for me) to continue normal riding. I'd have to be gentle and slow (I'm already a slow rider), and anticipate spins instead of proper turns. So, no more rolling onto the new edge, have to do that pressing down one foot, pivot, and have the other follow. that's no fun on steeper groomers... 

presses are more visible that's for sure, but not worthwhile. 




Brewtown said:


> You will learn to overcome this, but if you're looking for added confidence in carving and edge hold you might want to consider a different board.


em~~ not really, got this for butter around all mountain. Confidence in carving and edge hold, for that I have/had a stiff camber hybrid which is back to the dealer for quality issues, but hopefully will get it back before season ends. The stiff board rides beautifully in that aspect, but butter certainly comes so much more difficult on that, I know one should be able to butter on any board, but I'm not strong/skilled enough to manage that on the stiff board yet. To make learning easier, was hoping the full rocker will add some joy to it. But that edge hold thingie just sucks, totally managable, but no fun, well not yet. Back on my flat rocker now, will give the banana another try maybe some other days but wouldn't intuitively wanting to take it out for a ride as I did with my stiff camber hybrid, or just feeling comfortable and relaxed on my flat rocker. This is something I have to think twice before taking it out...sigh...


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

I rode lots of days my first 3-4 seasons and it was an edge fest, crazy falls all the time & no idea why. :grin: season 5 was way different - something clicked - 
I never once changed out my board. Not once! So expect messy and be patient! Good luck.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> I rode lots of days my first 3-4 seasons and it was an edge fest, crazy falls all the time & no idea why. :grin: season 5 was way different - something clicked -
> I never once changed out my board. Not once! So expect messy and be patient! Good luck.


:grin:it's amazing when something clicked huh~~ I had a few such moments which were so uplifiting, just wish had more, greedy human nature I guess. Thanks, will keep at it with patience and commitment, for such a fun sport it's all worth it.


----------

